# What wood to use for ham ?



## midmob25 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi fellow smokers, 

Im planning to smoke a ham for Christmas. What is the best wood/chips to use for a ham ??

Thanks !!


----------



## foamheart (Dec 24, 2013)

Hickory and apple would be traditional.

Nice avatar, University of Arizona good school.

<Chuckles>


----------



## midmob25 (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks, University of Arizona ??


----------



## worknplay (Dec 25, 2013)

Apple, and go War Eagles!


----------

